# Fishfinder/GPS Combo Unit?



## RubberDucky (Dec 18, 2004)

Re-Rigging my boat this winter and want to put on a new fishfinder(sonar)/gps combo unit. My current graph does a very poor job (false echo) and would like to have a nice unit this year. I could use any recommendations or a good web site that has honest comparisons and reviews of units.


----------



## Hunt4Ever (Sep 9, 2000)

Personally I like the Lowrance stuff. I have the LCX-19C and love it. If I had to do it again, I would get two, one GPS and one graph. Lots of good deals on stuff right now. Find a pair in your price range and go for it. I would recommend a few features:

Make sure they take a lake mapping chip (GPS)
Highest VERTICAL pixel count you can afford (Sonar)
Color (Both)
20 Degree Transducer (Sonar)


----------



## Tightlinerods.com (Dec 11, 2005)

RubberDucky finding a website that will compare units is going to be tough 
for several reasons...
The ad dollars needed to keep a company running verses the revenue generated by customers is right at zero...

I can reccomend several units, I'll openly point out the + & - 's of each unit 
and offer the lowest price around ...
let me know if you would like me to do this...

[email protected]


----------



## RubberDucky (Dec 18, 2004)

Hey John,
Please do recommend something.....



Tightlinerods.com said:


> RubberDucky finding a website that will compare units is going to be tough
> for several reasons...
> The ad dollars needed to keep a company running verses the revenue generated by customers is right at zero...
> 
> ...


----------



## snaggs (Jul 20, 2005)

Hunt4Ever said:


> Personally I like the Lowrance stuff. I have the LCX-19C and love it. If I had to do it again, I would get two, one GPS and one graph. Lots of good deals on stuff right now. Find a pair in your price range and go for it. I would recommend a few features:
> 
> Make sure they take a lake mapping chip (GPS)
> Highest VERTICAL pixel count you can afford (Sonar)
> ...


 Yeah on getting two separate units.......can use the separate GPS anywhere..


----------



## Midway97 (Apr 24, 2005)

I fyou want more comparisons contact the FISHDOG guys also, I can personaly say they got me a real good deal on my combo unit. I also like the lowrance equipment {337C} still learning it though, got it late last season. But I strongly recommend the ability to install an upgrade chip for the basemap, more than worth the money spent.


----------



## Hilljack (Mar 18, 2002)

Go out to the electronics forum at thehulltruth. 

My budget and mounting space are leading me to purchase the Lowrance 332C (or 334C with internal antenna).


----------



## spendit (Dec 19, 2002)

I put it in April last year - absolutly the best thing I could have done . Crystal clear view, saved me during a fog blow in (easy to find my way back) and I can play with it in the garage (rename way points, set course's, change display info...) I have the dual frequency for Salmon trolling


----------

